# Bobcat S250 8' or 10' pusher??



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in the market for a snow pusher for my Bobcat S250. The question is can it handle a 10' box or should I get an 8'? Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would go 10.

I am running a 10ft bobcat pusher on my S205 with counter weights with good success.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Go with the ten. You wont be kicking yourself in the middle of winter saying I should have gotten the 10. good luck


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

salopez;774549 said:


> I would go 10.
> 
> I am running a 10ft bobcat pusher on my S205 with counter weights with good success.


Do the counter weights make that much of a difference? I tried pushing an 8 footer the other day and just spun. It was a heavy wet snow though too. I'm lookin at getting a new snow bucket and i'm trying to decide whether to go with a 7' or 8'.


----------



## TownlineEquip (Mar 31, 2009)

We generally don't recommend more than 8'. Like the other guy said in a wet heavy drop you can get stopped in your tracks. You still move a ton of snow with 8' Remember how much you're pushing out in front of you. It's not like a snowplow.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Depends on the lots your pushing. I've had a 10 on my S250 & pushed it no problem. As long as your at full speed & pushing straight, traction shouldn't be a problem. Note that I don't run the AG tires though, I run industrial, severe dutys. An 8 footer should probably clean up better on a lot that's not as flat.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Now I wait for end of the year sales.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I push an 8 with my s250. I've got no complaints. You can still push a ton of snow with an 8. I do believe it would have no problems with the 10.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I would go with a 10 foot pusher, my dads friend has one and it works just perfect on his s250.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I spent quite a few hours last year in a S250 with a 10' pusher. On some of the deeper snows when the pusher got full it was quite a load for the machine would bog way down or just break the tires loose. But on smaller storms I could cover ground really fast.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Go 10', you can always take a smaller bite in the wet deep stuff. 

My theory for equipment is buy the piece that will be the most efficient most of the time. Why limit production ALL the time ?

If your average snow is 1-4", with a hand full of 6-12" I would buy the 10'. 

If you don't plow with the storm and average 6"+, or encounter heavy drifting ALL the time go with the 8'.

I had a 10' blade on an S250 and if It got real heavy, or it piled up quick, I would just run the snow bucket threw the bad drifts and hog out the bad stuff. I also used one of the trucks a couple times just to break open long runs. Worked great, and on the 20 1"-3" events we had lots done in record time.

Its a Balancing act for sure...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

if the machine is sitting at 1 location all winter, then go with a 10, cant trailer a 10 down the road, unless the truck pulling is a 10ft flatbed or dump. Like what was said if it gets to deep or heavy, take a smaller bite...a s250 should have no problems with a 10.....I have a 10ft bobcat pusher on a subs s185 w/snow tires, and he dosent have any problems except for the other day when we had 5-6 in of some of the wettest heaviest snow ive pushed....and he just took smaller bites. he has a snow bucket sitting at this location, but didnt feel that it was so bad that he needed it........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Brad3403;774568 said:


> Do the counter weights make that much of a difference? I tried pushing an 8 footer the other day and just spun. It was a heavy wet snow though too. I'm lookin at getting a new snow bucket and i'm trying to decide whether to go with a 7' or 8'.


any extra weight on the tires is gonna help with traction...................what kind of machine are you running? are you keeping all 4 tires on the ground? like with pushers, go as big as you can, you can always take smaller bites.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got an S205. What is better, a snow bucket or a containment plow?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

brad
this might be better off in a new thread.

there are many variables...just as what type of plowing you are doing?
personally i like pushers for more com. work, but also use snow buckets, blowers, plows, and ice scrapers.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

salopez;775560 said:


> brad
> this might be better off in a new thread.
> 
> there are many variables...just as what type of plowing you are doing?
> personally i like pushers for more com. work, but also use snow buckets, blowers, plows, and ice scrapers.


I agree....is this your only piece of snow removal equipment? if so, I would recommend getting something that is non hydraulic, pusher or snow bucket(less things to go wrong)...... but a pusher would be my choice....you at least have the standard bucket still if you need a bucket.... .........bobcat is offering 0% / 42months on attachments right now, something to think about.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry....didn't mean to hijack the thread. I've got 6 plows trucks.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

I would go with 10 it should be easy to push with a s250


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i've got a couple of those bob cat's and i run 10' and even 12' no problem but i run counter wieght's on the 12' pusher


----------

